# UberX driver sued in fatal Hoffman Estates crash



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

http://www.dailyherald.com/article/20140820/news/140829809/

Even after reading the article carefully, I'm still at a loss about what to make of this!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This is a related news article. The details of the accident are somewhat conflicting...
http://couriernews.suntimes.com/2014/08/20/elgin-taxi-service-owner-wants-regulations-cabs/


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

haha funny to read ur comment under the news dude

but u need to use a different name :/


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> haha funny to read ur comment under the news dude
> 
> but u need to use a different name :/


Thanx for the suggestion of using a different handle. I have been trying to expose Uber's hypocrisy and underhanded practices since the beginning of this year. I am a cab driver in Chicago and I do UberTaxi.
I also believe in truth in advertising...
So I will stay chi1cabby aka justaguy with a Yellow Checker Marathon avatar.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

hahah lol i thought it was ur real name :/ justus aguy im too slow


chi1cabby said:


> Thanx for the suggestion of using a different handle. I have been trying to expose Uber's hypocrisy and underhanded practices since the beginning of this year. I am a cab driver in Chicago and I do UberTaxi.
> I also believe in truth in advertising...
> So I will stay chi1cabby aka justaguy with a Yellow Checker Marathon avatar.


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> This is a related news article. The details of the accident are somewhat conflicting...
> http://couriernews.suntimes.com/2014/08/20/elgin-taxi-service-owner-wants-regulations-cabs/


It would seem to me that if the cab insurance is so great, they'd have uninsured motorist coverage, which should kick in in this case.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

It is very odd that the cab was listed as either stopped in the #4 lane or going 63 and moving into the #3 lane. Given the explosion, you would have to think that the cab was closer to being stopped, unless the other driver was going awfully fast. It is tragic that someone died. Since his personal car insurance, Farmers, did pay, the Uber connection seems like a tangential issue, unless he was still online, or worse, if he was on his way to a passenger.


----------



## steveh552 (Aug 15, 2014)

My guess is the cab was a crown vic. There have been hundreds if not more police officers killed because of a design defect in the Ford Crown Vic that, upon a direct rear end collision, the fuel tank reputes and the car explodes. Our state Highway Patrol and other agencies had fire suppression installed in the their crown vics that helped. They started getting these systems after two troopers were killed. Its been a known problem with the Crown Vics for years.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Sounds like the UberX driver fell asleep.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

steveh552 said:


> My guess is the cab was a crown vic. There have been hundreds if not more police officers killed because of a design defect in the Ford Crown Vic that, upon a direct rear end collision, the fuel tank reputes and the car explodes. Our state Highway Patrol and other agencies had fire suppression installed in the their crown vics that helped. They started getting these systems after two troopers were killed. Its been a known problem with the Crown Vics for years.


It was a Vic in the crash. The problem isn't the car itself, it's that police agencies were mounting equipment or gun racks in the trunk with the bolts aimed directly at the fuel tank.


----------

